# Ju88 Hptm.Erwin Fischer 3000 Feindflug 1.Aufklärungsgruppe 121



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice series of this event. Ju88 coded 7A+NH

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## stona (Oct 20, 2014)

3000 missions seems a lot of operational missions for one crew! They'd be flying more than one a day, everyday, for the entire war. 'Sie flog ihren...' translates as 'they flew their....' and I wonder if it refers to the members of the unit rather than one crew.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 20, 2014)

That would make sense Steve.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2014)

Well the board says "*They* flew *their* 3000 enemy mission. Perhaps it means the combined total of each crew member combined?

Edit: Jagdwaffe - Luftwaffe Colours Aufklaerer vol.2 Luftwaffe Reconnaissance Aircraft and Units 1942-1945 pg 88 mentions that on august 1941 the Staffel was awarded for its 2500 mission.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2014)

I wasn't aware that they had a MG coming out of the cockpit like that. Never saw that before.


----------



## Erich (Oct 20, 2014)

think this is the total for his staffel at the time ...


----------



## stona (Oct 21, 2014)

Erich said:


> think this is the total for his staffel at the time ...



I agree.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

Great series of pics...


----------

